# Ballast for 2500hd



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I have a 13 silverado 2500hd crew short bed. This is my first year plowing With my own truck. I got a 8.5 xv2 and the dealer said 450# in the bed. That seems to light. The only plowing I've done is with a sander in the back so I'm used to having a few thousand pounds. I'm using 100# weights and was thinking about 6 behind the wheels. Anyone else have this set up and have some advice? 450 might be all it needs. It doesn't drop the front much.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I also have a xv2 on my '15 2500 crew short bed, and dealer did say I only needed 450#. I used about 500 this year and had no issues but I think I will be using more next year. I have 2 100# rubber mats from tractor supply that I put under the RV when its in the drive and was thinking of putting them in the bed next year.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

If you go to Fishers website you can match the plow to your truck and it will tell you how much ballast you need at the tailgate. I have an 8'6 xv2 on an F250 long box and it calls for approx. 400 lbs. at the tailgate.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do boats have tailgates?


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounds good. Calls for 450.i got 6 100lb blocks I'll just throw in the back. See how that goes. Add more if needed.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Put it behind the axle up against the tailgate.

NYH1.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Try what your dealer/website recommends and see how your truck and plow handles in the snow while plowing. You can always put more in. The more you put in it might plow better but it might feel so sluggish moving around you might hate it


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I use about a half a pallet (1,000 lbs) of side walk salt (calcium) I need the weight and I need the need the salt. Win win and the truck rides better.


----------

